# Just moved from Singapore



## Port828 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Just moved here from Singapore last week, 25/m. Looking to find some guys or gals interested in getting dinner or drinks next week. I'm on the look out for good food courts and pubs.

Send me a PM if you're game.

Take care.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Port 

Welcome to the forum.

Why not tell people a little about yourself, your interests etc.. 

Please remember to be careful when meeting strangers, always do so in a public place and let others know where you are,

maiden


----------

